# IS96 Form, Processes and Procedures



## Mamamee (Mar 18, 2013)

I've just been served with the Is96 form for temporary admission in the UK and mandated to report somewhere every other week. Perhaps my case is the most complicated of all...

Came into the UK for studies in 2004 from outside the EEA area. 

Completed my studies in 2009 but instead of applying for the post study, I applied for an ILR as a dependant relative of a British citizen. 

I was refused because I didn't share the same home address as my dad and being a graduate, I could go back home and establish myself without missing my dad. 

An appeal was initiated and my barrister claims not to have received any responses till date - for almost 2 years. 

Received 2 letters from the UKBA to leave about 4 months ago but my Barrister claims they had no right to do that. Then this morning, an IS96 letter asking me to show up every 2 weeks with a lot of threatening connotations. My dad just left for overseas and I'm utterly blank and gutted suffice to mention my total lack of trust in my Barrister and his lack of administrative lustre - I really hope he's telling the truth about sending the appeal in time and not hearing from the authorities. 

My questions are:

What are the likely outcomes from these visits?

What exactly does this exercise entail? Rigorous interrogation? because I could just bust out in tears

What would a rightful thinking person in my position do?

I could use as many helpful and informative responses as possible. 

Many thanks people.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As you are advised by no less than a barrister, you should direct all your queries to them and not to the forum members, none of whom I surmise has come across IS96 before, neither have I.
If you have no faith in your legal team, find another! The issue is beyond the competence of amateurs.


----------



## Mamamee (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

